# Photos in Gemälde/Zeichnungen umwandeln



## Rodpacker (21. April 2003)

Olla,
ich bräuchte mal ein Tutorialmit dessen Hilfe ich Photos so umwandeln kann, dass sie aussehen, als ob sie gemalt wären.  Hab da zwar schon 'nen Tut gefunden, aber mit dessen Anleitung kein gewünschtes Ergebnis erzielen können.  
Wäre auch über weitere Links zu schon bestehenden Tuts hierfür dankbar, falls ich noch andere übersehen hab'......  
danke Rodpacker


----------



## ephiance (21. April 2003)

photo -> zeichnung tutorial im tuorial photoshop bereich. 
dann noch colorieren dann siehts aus wie nen gemälde mit diesen ollen komischen filtern von ps bestimmt ka wasss da alles gibt um das wie ölgemälde aussehen zu lassen


----------



## Masterloco (21. April 2003)

HI

einfach den kunstfilter---->aquarell nehmen dann siehts schon gut aus.
wennst dich mit den mal/kunst filtern spielst kannst super effekte erzielen.

greez ML


----------



## PEZ (21. April 2003)

hier gibts nen genialen filter... 
http://www.fo2pix.com/

ich find das einfach nur wow...
http://www.fo2pix.com/images/image035.jpg


----------



## Rodpacker (21. April 2003)

Olla,
danke erstma für die Antworten...

Obwohl ich gedacht hatte, alle Sketch-Filter ausprobiert zu haben, habe ich doch vorhin beim rumprobieren noch einen gefunden der voll gut taugt!!!!

"Filter-Sketch-WaterPaper"

Viel Spaß und danke nomma


----------



## ARTMaker (18. August 2010)

Computerkunst sieht natürlich immer anders aus als handgemalte Kunst, die Oberflächenstruktur ist z.B. kaum imitierbar.


----------

